# Weather UK



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Weather in the UK has been very bad, even worse than Galicia!!

BBC NEWS | UK | 100mph storm winds batter south


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Weather in the UK has been very bad, even worse than Galicia!!
> 
> BBC NEWS | UK | 100mph storm winds batter south


Yep, pretty bad down south - not too bad up north, but the whole country has seen heavy rainfall for a couple of weeks. I haven't walked on our lawn since the end of October, or I'll be scraping mud off my shoes!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My OH has been keeping me up to date as he's in the UK (south coast). there was one day when he was driving along the M27 and the traffic had to simply stop! The wind and rain were just too bad for anyone to drive at all. He's never known it that bad!! Our UK house has lost a couple of tiles. Anyway, he's coming back to Spain today for some respite

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep - it was on Spanish news this morning that apparently they had a typhoon in Essex!

Still persisting down here in Galicia :rain:- although I believe we're now on yellow alert, so it's improving. Gorgeous down south apparently - forecast about 28 degrees in Alicante or something?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Yep - it was on Spanish news this morning that apparently they had a typhoon in Essex!
> 
> Still persisting down here in Galicia :rain:- although I believe we're now on yellow alert, so it's improving. Gorgeous down south apparently - forecast about 28 degrees in Alicante or something?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


To bloody hot down here in Málaga 29c !!! It doesnt seem right for mid Novemember somehow!!

No pleasing me is there!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Early 20's for us.....not a cloud in the sky! Even managed to get out on the bike for an hour yesterday.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Bloody scorching here...seriously !!..took my bride and sexslave of my life for a walk this morning...we both finished up stripping off....rather earlier than we both expected !!..oops !..must go......


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Bloody scorching here...seriously !!..took my bride and sexslave of my life for a walk this morning...we both finished up stripping off....rather earlier than we both expected !!..oops !..must go......


I hope you administered a swift Tony Danza Hombre?

There's no woman's problem on this planet that can't be sorted by a swift Tony Danza!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I hope you administered a swift Tony Danza Hombre?
> 
> There's no woman's problem on this planet that can't be sorted by a swift Tony Danza!


This woman has only one problem X...not enough TD's........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you two havent a clue have you LOL!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> you two havent a clue have you LOL!!!!


There's been a crime committed here?

I'll wager it's all those bored middle aged housewives copying and pasting from Google to try and look as if they've got a brain! That's criminal from where I'm sitting! I may as well just go to Google and cut out the middleman!

Me and Hombre are onto them!

Tell 'em Hombre!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> There's been a crime committed here?
> 
> I'll wager it's all those bored middle aged housewives copying and pasting from Google to try and look as if they've got a brain! That's criminal from where I'm sitting! I may as well just go to Google and cut out the middleman!
> 
> ...


All I know is..the longer they're married, the bigger their knickers get..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> All I know is..the longer they're married, the bigger their knickers get..



competing with beer guts and bald patches LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> competing with beer guts and bald patches LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Exactly...that's my point..and is why your knickers get bigger and bigger...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Exactly...that's my point..and is why your knickers get bigger and bigger...


AS it happens mine havent. I lost 6 stone in weight about 7 years ago, so mine have gone from a 20 to a 10!!! - So there!!!

Jo xxx


----------

